# Cutting Car-Dependence Isn't Anti-car, It's Common Sense



## McRat (Jul 10, 2012)

The author makes a wild assumption that over-populated urban areas don't already have mass transit and taxis.

So if you get rid of the automotive infrastructure, how do you get milk on your table? Pipelines? How about bread? Mortars? Air-drop?

The automotive infrastructure has existed since Roman times. Streets, and room for transportation devices has always been, and always will be necessary.

Think that urban planning would be simpler if there were no cars might be right. But there is nothing to replace it that isn't worse.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

I've long been a supporter of the mortar delivery system. 

You would go to Walmart's website, pick all the stuff you want, and they pull it for you. They stick it on the electromagnetic launcher, dial in your address, and fire! Your goods parachute into the net you briefly deploy in the back yard, and you do have to briefly put on slippers to go out and get them. 

May not work for eggs, but I think most stuff would be okay


----------



## Mark C (Jun 25, 2010)

With the mortar delivery system, I might be forced to buy from Target.  Delivery should be more precise......


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

That would just make for easier returns...


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

The answer isn't fewer cars; it's fewer people.


----------



## McRat (Jul 10, 2012)

Oddly enough, many modern countries have negative birth rates. Japan might be in real trouble in 20 years.

I blame it on Sex Education in the schools. They make it look SO boring ...


----------

